

Ask HN: Co-working "nerd-space" in London, UK? - dcreemer

Hi all-<p>I have a friend in London (who is not an HN member) looking for a shared co-working environment in London. He just needs a desk, internet connection, and some company from time to time. Any suggestions?<p>I've already found http://london.hackspace.org.uk ...
Thanks.
======
v21
Well, he should come along to the 'space, because it's an awesome place. But
it's not a co-working space.

However, upstairs from the space, there is a coworking space called Rebel HQ -
more details here: [http://groups.google.com/group/london-hack-
space/browse_thre...](http://groups.google.com/group/london-hack-
space/browse_thread/thread/fb3f3fb6aae646f7/4daf6a9aceb0700c) . I've visited
before, and it's a nice space full of nice people.

------
JamesDB
Could take a look at TechHub and WhiteBearYard, I think they both do shared
working space:

<http://www.techhub.com/>

<http://whitebearyard.com/>

